# As God is my witness, I swear to only read Indie books this year...



## SusanKL (Sep 14, 2011)

... and to write great reviews if I can or hold my tongue (er, pen) if I must.
Mind you, my first six books of the New Year have been by famous authors (PD James, etc.) but STARTING RIGHT NOW....only indie for 2012.
So. If anyone knows of some decent indie books to prime the pump? I don't like gore or horror (but yes, Stephen King type) and otherwise am WIIIIIIIDE open!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Non-fiction:

Jim Chambers has a "Feel" good "things you might remember and miss" book out.
Snake Jazz by David Baldwin is a baseball memoir.

Historical Fiction
Jeffry Hepple.  Let's see. Angel of 1776.  I think, let me go check.  

Uhm...

Chick-lit/funny/mystery
Karen Cantwell

Sherlockian Mystery
Sherban Young

Uhm...

Urban Fantasy
Joe Nassise - The Heretic
Michell Scott - Straight to Hell

Sci-fi
Nancy Fulda

There's more in this brain...
MJ Ware Monsters in the Mirror (Short story)

Uhm...I'll add more.  Soon as I think of them. I gotta check my blog because that's where I review most of this stuff.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Wolfhound-ebook/dp/B006JPBOYQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1327012740&sr=8-3

This was a sci-fi indie that I really liked


----------



## martaszemik (Dec 4, 2011)

Try Zoe Winters for paranormal fantasy
JA Konrath for thriller and some horror

Have fun reading!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

That's cool.


----------



## SawyerKing (Jan 12, 2012)

Worthy goal!   Keep us posted on brilliant finds!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

SawyerKing said:


> Worthy goal!  Keep us posted on brilliant finds!


Agreed.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

is a great start to a 5 book fantasy series, this omnibus has the first 3.. Warning, it starts out a bit DARK, but if you can make it through all 5 it is WELL worth the darkness of book 1. If you like the series, there is a second series that concentrates less on the whole "save the world with magic" and more on the day to day lives of the rest of the world, focusing on the backstory of one of the characters from the first series. VERY GOOD..

 is a fantastically well written series of short stories by many of the KB authors about what would happen if the Yellowstone caldera had a major eruption.

 It might be YA, but I loved it.

 Not a hacker slasher horror, more along the lines of King for the creep factor... you will look at your shower in a whole new way.

 EXCELLENT series, and in omnibus form!

 is a tie in to a series, and I like the series, but I like the story possibilities better with this.

 is a very well-written story. I'm not into sports stories normally, but I really felt for Zach in this story. (Dave needs some new covers, these do not do his books justice)

 D.A. got a new cover, and this one is MUCH more in tune with the storyline. I really enjoyed this book.

 Great world rebuilding story with a strong romantic influence.. just FABULOUS story.

 Fun lighthearted romp.. Ohh which reminds me...

 FABULOUS Fun take on AiW..

 Great thriller series begins here.. DS#1 waits impatiently for each new book.

 Wonderful Wonderful WONDERFUL story. and C.S. painted her own covers for the series.

 Great collaboration from many KB authors. ALL proceeds go to an animal shelter.

 another collection of indie author stories, each one with a surprise twist. some you may see coming, but I promise, not all.

That should get you started... It's hard to narrow down to a few choices when I've read so many GREAT Indie books.
if you were into truly creepy horror, give David McAfee's 33AD series, or his Nasty Little F*&^ckers! a try.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My brain keeps flashing more covers at me: 
Jason Letts, Valmore Daniels, Lynda Hilburn, Harry Shannon... there are more...I'm trying NOT to name everyone, but I've been reading indies for a couple of years, and as I read A LOT that means I read A LOT of indies...


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

B! Leave some for the rest of us to suggest! Sheesh. 

 Funny and not the usual Vampire Fare

 Norse inspired Urban Fantasy

 Thriller with awesome characterization

 Cozy Mystery

It's a shame you don't like horror. I have quite a few recs for that genre.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

I hope you discover many new writers that come to be among your favourite authors. 
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Coral Moore said:


> B! Leave some for the rest of us to suggest! Sheesh. .


Sorry. I knew I was getting carried away, but .. there are just so many good ones, it's hard to stop.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

BTackitt said:


> My brain keeps flashing more covers at me:
> Jason Letts,


Many thanks for the shout, Bev!

I'll toss a book in there. It is easy to recite the same names over and over, but if you'd like to give someone a try who isn't a mega-seller, this might be a good one...


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

What do you mean by indie?
Also, what genres and what lengths are you looking for?


----------



## jwest (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow! I can't wait to read a bunch of the books suggested on this thread 

Lindsay Buroker writes really good fantasy and steampunk. I really enjoyed her book The Emperor's Edge.

Happy reading


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

I am so happy to hear there are people in the world like you Susan. Well done.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's two indie books I've read over the past 6 months that haven't been mentioned yet and were both exceptional fantasy reads:

 Treespeaker - A unique fantasy tale. A great story with almost exclusively 5 star reviews!

 The Black God's War - Fresh epic fantasy with a multicultural bent. A really enjoyed this.


----------



## SusanKL (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you, everyone! These are awesome and I've already downloaded a couple. I have to admit to preferring those indies who could use the boost of a great review for a great book, as opposed to an indie who already has a dozen or so 5-star reviews. (OTOH, I love a good read so won't turn away from an indie just b/c others love her/him too!)


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for giving the indies lots of love!  Hope you discover some great talent out there!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

I really enjoyed Girl Over the Edge by Amy Kinzer. I'm also finding The Willows: Haven by Hope Collier to be pretty good.

Neat you are sticking to indie books in 2012! I find myself mostly reading indie books these days. I'm finding some great reads and the pricing is much more favorable


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Many thanks for the shout, Bev!
> 
> I'll toss a book in there. It is easy to recite the same names over and over, but if you'd like to give someone a try who isn't a mega-seller, this might be a good one...


This one does look good. I've added it to my list.

I forgot to mention John Pearson - Learn Me Good (I paid 99 cents. Not sure what it is at now. And there's a sequel I haven't read either.)

Also Frank Tuttle. I know Wistril Compleat is one of his Indie works. Some of his others are with small press. Just a delightful fantasy read.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

The Well by Peter Labrow is a great psychological thriller-type. It's not gory horror, but it has an occult angle. Highly recommended.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

SusanKL said:


> Thank you, everyone! These are awesome and I've already downloaded a couple. I have to admit to preferring those indies who could use the boost of a great review for a great book, as opposed to an indie who already has a dozen or so 5-star reviews. (OTOH, I love a good read so won't turn away from an indie just b/c others love her/him too!)


Thanks for your support, Susan!

And thanks for all the suggestions so far. The Song of Dragons series looks interesting. I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow--I was preparing to answer this question, and I realized that most of the "indie" books I was about to suggest were at one point published somewhere else; I had to double-check some of their publishing info to find out whether they were indie or not.

So I guess I'm joining you in quest of a good Indie read.  I know there are zillions.  This post offers up a nice smorgasbord to choose from at the start!

Thanks.

Julia


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

I am reading indies at a rate of about 4 to 1.  I have run into very few that I truly did not like for all the reasons you can think of.  That being said, the last indie book I enjoyed was Michael Wallace's The Righteous.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I am almost done reading this and I LOOOOOVE it!



It's the best steampunk I've come across in awhile. Halfway through, I went out and bought everything else he's written.

And then this was my favorite book of 2011. After The Hunger Games, I had a great big hole in my heart, and this filled it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Indie books I have enjoyed:

Ed Patterson's _Jade Owl_ series. Here's the first: 

These stories mostly take place in the present and he has a 'back story' series too that takes place far in the past beginning with The Academician - Southern Swallow Book I. I've not gotten to them yet.

I also really enjoyed all of Michael Hicks' _In Her Name_ titles: 

That's the omnibus edition of the first 3 titles. There are also 3 prequels. The description area gives the order to read them in.

I also enjoyed Boyd Morrison's books, especially _The Ark_: 

Now, it was originally released independently, and that's when I read it, but he's since been picked up by Simon and Schuster so it's no longer "indie" I guess. Still worth the read.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Some suggestions:


----------



## Brad Murgen (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll have to bookmark this thread and check some of these recommendations out.  Good luck trying to stay indie all year.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Kafkas-House-ebook/dp/B003NNV10O/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327124857&sr=1-1

Gabriela Popa has become one of my favorite authors, and to think I actually know her now!! I know one of my favorite authors!! So, cool!!

Dawn


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

I second the recommendations for _Space Junque_ and _Angelfall_ (although I've just begun reading the latter... however, it is already excellent--plus I've heard sooo many good things about it).


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Next on my list is The Grimoire: Lichgates. Admittedly, I was sucked in by the author's trailer.

I even blogged about it LOL


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for supporting Indies!


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm inspired to try the same. I'm burned out on romance (don't blame my husband) and was hankering for a little crime. Lots of the recs here are fantasy..anyone want to recommend a good mystery (or series)? I prefer British police-procedurals but also love PJ Tracy, Charlaine Harris, many others.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

has the first 3 Mick Callahan novels. I really enjoyed them all.

 is the beginning of L.J. Sellers great series.


----------



## sammykay (Jan 14, 2012)

ever since i put kindle on my phone, since i dont have an actual one  i've been buying a lot of indie books.  I love them   I'd rather support the smaller guys!


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> has the first 3 Mick Callahan novels. I really enjoyed them all.
> 
> is the beginning of L.J. Sellers great series.


Thanks! "The Sex Club" is a good title for me to seque into from my usual reading (though probably not with the same kind of HEA.) Just downloaded a sample.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a new years resolution I can totally get behind.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> has the first 3 Mick Callahan novels. I really enjoyed them all.
> 
> is the beginning of L.J. Sellers great series.


I second that -- or is it third?


----------



## markcooper76 (Jan 22, 2012)

That is a great idea! I also been meaning to read more Indie authors. I am with you on this! Just don't full into the trap to going back to readint he mainstream commercial writers. They are backed by some much media and marketing, it is hard to ignore them...

Good luck!


----------



## Just Another Vampire Writer (Jan 22, 2012)

This is exactly the type of thread I was hoping to find!  Looks like there will be a lot of good, original things to put onto my new toy.  Thanks, all.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Gretchen Galway said:


> I'm inspired to try the same. I'm burned out on romance (don't blame my husband) and was hankering for a little crime. Lots of the recs here are fantasy..anyone want to recommend a good mystery (or series)? I prefer British police-procedurals but also love PJ Tracy, Charlaine Harris, many others.


Here's another beginning to a thriller series: CJ West:


It's a little hard to like almost any of the characters in this piece, but the writing is excellent.

Back to the OP..
Here's a great time-travel story about baseball.
 I felt I had to read it because it involves Babe Ruth.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

If you're into literary fare, I'd suggest...





If you're into more chick-lit type fare, I'd suggest...

 or really anything by Tonya Kappes, she's got A TON of books out.



If you like thrillers, I'd suggest...



These are all books on my Kindle (even the chick lit) TBR list.

_Actually, you wouldn't be remiss, William, you would be guilty of self promotion, which is not allowed here in the Book Corner. I've edited your post....  Betsy_


----------



## Picky Cat Editing (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow! Great goal for the year and an awesome thread. Discovered plenty of new titles that need to be added to my TBR pile.


----------



## Jenna Bayley-Burke (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you! Great recs.


William G. Jones said:


> If you're into more chick-lit type fare, I'd suggest...
> 
> or really anything by Tonya Kappes, she's got A TON of books out.


----------



## Jenna Bayley-Burke (Nov 5, 2011)

Gretchen Galway said:


> Anyone want to recommend a good mystery (or series)?


I thing Gemma Halliday's mysteries are fun. She has a high-heels mystery series and a Hollywood headlines series. The high heels boxed set is only 3 bucks for 5 books.


----------



## amy_saunders (Aug 8, 2011)

For fun, lighter reads, I really enjoyed these mysteries (I'm pretty positive they're all indies!):


----------



## LisaBlackwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Great thread. I'm seeing lots of interesting looking stuff. I'll have to keep coming back to this one if I can find it again. I'm always on the look out for something new and good. (With good writing too.)


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I recently read _Flat Out Love_ and really enjoyed it. I'm pretty sure it's indie. What a fun plan for 2012!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

If you like urban fantasy, I'd highly recommend:



and



They were two of my favorite reads last year.

For a terrific YA scifi, I'd also recommend:


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Good for you. I'd never read any indie authors till I got my Kindle this Christmas and was of the opinion that any indie authors must be rubbish because no proper publisher wants them. Oh, how wrong I was! There is some great indie stuff out there. I've got a pile of mainstream books to read first but when I'm through with these, I will be indie all the way.

Do you like fantasy? If so, I'd highly reccommend The Book of Deacon by Joseph Lallo. And it's free!

... and to write great reviews if I can or hold my tongue (er, pen) if I must.
Mind you, my first six books of the New Year have been by famous authors (PD James, etc.) but STARTING RIGHT NOW....only indie for 2012.
So. If anyone knows of some decent indie books to prime the pump? I don't like gore or horror (but yes, Stephen King type) and otherwise am WIIIIIIIDE open!
[/quote]


----------



## RobynH (Jan 17, 2012)

Two I really enjoyed: Titanic 2012 by Robert W. Walker. He's a true indie author and this book is a thriller about an alturnative truth behind the sinking of the Titanic.  It bounces between to different story lines; one with the 1912 crew trying to solve the mystery and avert the tragedy and the 2012 research team, a hundred years later stubling across the horrid truth!

Also, I really enjoyed Angela's Coven by Bruce Jenvey. Now, that's put out by this really small Canadian publisher that practically makes it an indie book, but it's a tale about modern day witches, a rock star and the devil. There are also guardian angels that work in secret and protect people with guns, not wings. FUNNY, SAD, and around again. This one, I could NOT put down! Enjoy!
Robyn


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

That's really good of you.  A big thank you by all the indie authors.

Ethan


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I am late to this thread!

I highly recommend Maria E. Schneider. Under Witch Moon and Under Witch Aura were two of my favorite reads last year. They are urban fantasy.

Also I can't believe no one has mention Barbra Annino's Stacy Justice series, it is fantastic!

Also if you like YA J.A. Templeton has a great series, The Deepest Cut is the first one and it is fantastic. Ghosts and demons and just really well done.

Also Cambria Hebert has a fabulous YA book out (and a novella) called Heven and Hell. Really good. I read it in one day.

If you like angels Tiffany King has a great series as well.

Abbi Glines writes really good YA chick lit type stuff.

M. Leighton has a great series about vamps.

Jamie McGuire has a series Providence and a stand alone book called Beautiful Disaster (not YA) that were both awesome.

I am sure I could recommend about a million more. I try to read a new indie book every week and review them on my blog.

http://myguiltyobsession.blogspot.com/

Take a look if you want and you might get some more ideas on great books to read.


----------



## David Couzins (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm curious....how many books do you like to read per month?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I didn't intend to read all Indies this, but by chance, so far that has been the case. I was on a 'End of the World' binge where those were the kinds of books I wanted to read, and found three. I'm also reading a different genre book that is Indie. I actually am glad I wasn't 'looking' for Indie books, but just found books that sounded interesting, had good samples, were inexpensive, and just happened to be indie books. 

I'm not making any pledge to read just indies,  but only because I love browsing books and if one sounds good, I'm not going to exclude it because of who published it. Hopefully I'll find more good reads the same way I found the above ones.


----------



## SusanKL (Sep 14, 2011)

David Couzins said:


> I'm curious....how many books do you like to read per month?


I try to always have a book on my bedside table (meaning my Kindle but that's where I usually read). I prob read a book a week, or five books a month.


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

My girlfriend loved this book called Endurance by Jack Kilborn which is an indie one I think.


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Why limit yourself?


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

SusanKL said:


> ... and to write great reviews if I can or hold my tongue (er, pen) if I must.
> Mind you, my first six books of the New Year have been by famous authors (PD James, etc.) but STARTING RIGHT NOW....only indie for 2012.
> So. If anyone knows of some decent indie books to prime the pump? I don't like gore or horror (but yes, Stephen King type) and otherwise am WIIIIIIIDE open!


Yep, my goal too! I love supporting Indies! Some good ones: Imogen Rose, Rhiannon Frater, (me-chuckles), Tracy Akers, and many more!


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

I like the Timber Wolves series by Tammy Blackwell, werewolves, but different. More of the pack mentality. 
I have a full review of her first novel in the series http://thatswhatshesaidbooks.blogspot.com/2012/01/review-destiny-binds-by-tammy-blackwell.html


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been reading a lot of indie books. I just finished Slammed by Colleen Hoover, and I loved it (it's a YA). I'm reading Mill Recluse River right now. The last trad book I read was Eloisa James newest book. It was a giant mess loaded with typos. What's up with that? I was really disappointed, and I paid $7.99 for it. So yeah, I'm reading indie books too.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I like the spirit of this.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

just finished reading this and it was great!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> just finished reading this and it was great!


I have that one on my tbr.


----------



## John Barlow (Oct 16, 2011)

> Eloisa James newest book. It was a giant mess loaded with typos. What's up with that? I was really disappointed, and I paid $7.99 for it.


I'm amazed that someone who charges 7.99 for a book, indie or not, doesn't employ a proof reader. That just seems strange. perhaps it's not, and I've been lucky with my indie picks!


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Heres two I just found this month. There both paranormal romances. Not YA and they are on the clean side. Yet the stories in both were great.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Ethan Jones said:


> That's really good of you. A big thank you by all the indie authors.
> 
> Ethan


Absolutely. What a terrific reaction!


----------



## JesseT (Jan 26, 2012)

I have quite a few friends who make the same vow for indie books, indie comics, indie retail, any independently owned grocery, restaurants, movies - indie everything - and I am not trying to be funny. But unfortunately I work with too many mainstream channels to avoid the mainstream purchases - thankfully that's a writeoff.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Good for you - best of luck with it


----------



## Rich Walls (Feb 4, 2012)

Any contemporary literary fiction recommendations? Would love to find a couple great twentysomethings authors. 

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Neil Ostroff (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## jpgilham (Feb 11, 2012)

So I'm brand new to all this.  What are Indie books??


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

what a great way to spend the year...I've already changed my ratio to a much higher level of indie reads and I've not been disappointed


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

jpgilham said:


> So I'm brand new to all this. What are Indie books??


Independently published (as in without a publisher.) The range varies widely in quality and in genre. Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Tony James Slater (Feb 1, 2012)

Dunno if you've heard of them at all, but I highly recommend the 'Corie' books:
Corie Universe Feeder
Corie Castle Builder 
They are really great books, the kind of semi-children's books that you can't help but love - slightly odd, utterly uplifting, well worth checking out! They are by Walter Eckland, an indie author I know through a Facebok group. He's definitely in need of reviews, and both books are quite short - I read each in an afternoon, and loved them so much I just had to give him some reviews! I think they're around $3 each, from Amazon.
:0)
Tony


----------



## mak44 (Jan 31, 2012)

Two new releases from a fantastic indie author: "My Way Home" and "Wings" by Cynthia Lee Cartier.

Both feature dynamic, interesting female protagonists, though the stories are very different. "My Way Home" is about infidelity, marriage, discovery and starting fresh. "Wings" takes place during WWII when the Army instituted the Women Airforce Service Pilots (WASP) program. I couldn't put either of these books down. Both were fun, fast reads with wit and depth.


----------



## Z.R. (Feb 13, 2012)

_The Weeping Empres_s by Sadie S. Forsythe

There was a bit of violence, but I didn't find it horridly gory.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Susan, 

Thank you for the support. Sure hope there are more like you on the horizon.

Meb


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I could never do this. There are too many good books by traditionally published authors that I don't want to miss. I just want to read the books that I'm going to enjoy the most, indie or trad.


----------



## Nana Malone (Dec 31, 2011)

Do you like spy thrillers?  I know Misty Evans as three Super agent novels available and she's Indie.  She also has  a Paranormal Series and an Urban Fantasy series available.  Let me know if you check 'em out.

Nana


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I've bought three indie books so far this year.
I can recommend only one.
Risen, by Jan Strnad:

http://www.amazon.com/Risen-ebook/dp/B003TZLPOI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329524080&sr=1-1

Excellent characters, good plot and worth reading!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's the link you want for that Hamerfan:


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I've gone through probably 15 indie books so far this year (either read them or moved them to maybe later or moved them to "not gonna happen.")  I'm now going to switch over to my pile of trads.  I think I'm still on track for reading and liking about 1 in 4 of the indies I look at.

I will admit that one thing that slows me down with indies:  If I find typos I mark them.  I then compile and send these to the authors.  This slows me down and in short--it's work for me.  Because of this, I do time-out on indie work.  Reading is my time off.  But I feel a sense of obligation because I'm a writer.  So sometimes, I'm simply not going to read indie because I don't want the possibility of work (even though I'm not obligated.)

There are typos in some of the trads I read too, but I know that even if I bothered to send in the one or two I find, no one will fix it.  So I'm scott-free!!!


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

I love indie books and will be reading quite a few like Initiation, Integration, Momentum all by Imogen Rose. But I will also read Shatter Me and Wither...just had to get those. I also liked Eve. I will be reading the paperback of Switched and downloaded tons of free indie ebooks onto my kindle to be tread this year


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> I could never do this. There are too many good books by traditionally published authors that I don't want to miss. I just want to read the books that I'm going to enjoy the most, indie or trad.


+1


----------

